# cute cats for rehoming



## xoxAmiexox (May 2, 2010)

here are a few cats from spca center from glasgow (as a pet lover i want to see if some of these cats can get a loving home)i think the price for cats are about £45 (not sure)any way here are my favorite cat from the glasgow center 

This is Clio
Clio (Domestic Short Hair Cat) | Rehoming | Scottish SPCA
Clio was taken to the center with a severe flea allergy and thinning of the coat but now she is getting treatment and her coat is improving,she is three years old and is a girl

This is Flower 
Flower (Domestic Short Hair Cat) | Rehoming | Scottish SPCA
Flower is a nice, friendly girl who would suit a family home with older children or a couple/person living on their own,and is 1-2 years old

This is George
George (Domestic Short Hair Cat) | Rehoming | Scottish SPCA
Gorgeous George is a lovely boy but is quite nervous.
He would suit an adult only home with no other animals.

i am only doing this for people who are intresed in rehoming a cat 
if you do decide to get one of the and go to the center and rehome one can you please tell me because it would make my day to know that one of these cats are in a loving home 

This is Candy 
http://www.scottishspca.org/rehoming/animal/3088_candy
Candy is 1-2 years old,She is timid but once she gets to know you a little bit you will be best of friends (i think shes only timid because she is in a strange environment) Any way i would strongly Advise you to get her if you want a furry friend for the family,or your self (shess so cute)


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i had a look at the site and one of the cats that is up for adoption is one of the ones that was illegally taken from a friend of my family


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

u are to far away from me .....


----------



## xoxAmiexox (May 2, 2010)

aww im sorry  which one was it :confused1::confused1:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

the really scared looking one candy. there were 2 others taken but they arent up yet. The SSPCA officer bullied the woman into handing over the cats but there is a complaint in about her now.


----------



## xoxAmiexox (May 2, 2010)

aw it would take candy but i cant  im sure some one will take candy soon


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

so would i but i have 4 cats and 2 kids so they wouldnt let me also the fact that i know the owners didnt help  its a shame coz candy liked my kids there will be 2 more silver tabbies put up for rehoming if they are not there already one is candy's sister the other is her mum who is also my muffins sister


----------

